# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Первый и последний раз...Было страшно...

## Andrew

Ну вот дорогие форумчане....я вернулся...
Надеюсь, вы меня не прогоните... :cry: 

Хочу признаться вам дорогие форумчане, я суицидник...Да...представьте себе....
Хоть я и всегда выступал на этом форуме против суицида...и называл слабаком того, кто не хотел жить,я всегда сам хотел умереть...И искал способы...Просто я не хочу чтобы кто-то умирал...я хочу чтобы вы выкарабкались и жили...

Сейчас я хочу рассказать вам, как я совершил попытку...
Я решил убиться с помощью кофе...Где-то прочитал, что если выпить 100 чашек крепкого кофе, то умрешь....сердце не выдержит нагрузки...Тем более, что я никогда не пил кофе....ну я имею ввиду, что оно мне никогда не нравилось...
Я заварил крепкого натурального кофе в кофеварке....и начал пить...
Где-то на 10 чашке мне стало очень плохо...
На 15...я захотел проблеваться....но я терпел....
А вот на 20 я уже начал отключаться...
Я решил, что этого достаточно....и пошел спать...Я выключил свет...и лег в кровать...
Я чувствовал, как мне становится всё хуже и хуже...И чувствовал, как ноет сердце...И решил, что щас буду потихоньку умирать...
Но одновременно с этим, у меня было странное ощущение, ка будто я в комнате был не один(хотя я живу абсолютно один)...я озирался...но в комнате никого не было...
Однако меня почему-то терзали сомнения...но я попытался вновь заснуть...
Однако хрен...Всё больше и больше нарастало это чувство...и я понял, что если сейчас дальше буду так лежать, то сойду с ума...
Я поднялся....почему-то мне казалось, что как только я поставлю ноги на пол, из за кровати высунется белая рука...и схватит меня за лодышку....тело ломило и была какая-то противная слабость...движения давались мне с трудом...
Я пошел в ванну...у меня было противное ощущение, как будто кто-то за мной шел...я озирался, но сзади никого не было...
Мне стало страшно...
Я решил принять горячую ванну...пока набиралась ванна, я проблевался...черной блевотиной(кофффффе)....фу...
Я лег в ванну и задвинул шторку....Полежав так где-то полчаса, я ощутил уже явственно, что за шторкой кто-то стоит...я со страхом лежал боясь шевельнуться...Переборов себя...я отодвинул шторку...там никого не было...я облегченно вздохнув начал сливать воду....и тут я увидел на полу тень девочки...я поднял глаза....и обосрался...
Передо мной стояла бледная девочка с темно-красными глазами...она смотрела прямо на меня...не знаю сколько времени я её разглядывал...
Но я решив что схожу с ума, закрыл глаза...Открыл....в ванной никого не было...
Я быстро оделся...решив свалить из дома нафиг!
Но когда я зашел с паническим страхом в коридор, то там опять стояла она....перекрывая входную дверь...Я уже не на шутку испугался...я подумал,что я умер...и попал в ад...
Я ущипнул себя....боль чувствовалась...
И тут меня уже охватила паника...Я начал носиться по всему дому, врубая везде свет....врубая все приборы....
Девочка стояла до сих пор в коридоре, но смотрела уже не на меня а куда то в сторону...
Я уже окончательно сходя с ума...побежал к себе в комнату...
Я врубил комп...и включил музыку(Beatles)...Поставил всё на полную громкость...
Я уже полностью сходя с ума посмотрел назад, за кресло компа...на моей кровати сидела ОНА...
Я закрыл глаза....И начал молиться....я пообещал больше никогда не пить кофе....никогда!
Посидев так....я немного успокоился...Если честно....я уже решил этой "девочке" врезать...Но открыв глаза....я никого не увидел....
Потихоньку приходя в себя....я чувствовал, что действие кофе...прекращается....мне становилось немного лучше...


Остатки ночи, я бухал воду...и слушал музыку...
И я хочу сказать, что никогда больше не буду делать попыток...не потомучто боюсь умереть, а потомучто вдруг опять появится она....

И вот даже не знаюю....как я теперь спать лягу... :cry:

----------


## Andrew

Я просто не понимаю....кофе что ли вызывает голлюцинации?

----------


## NORDmen

у страха глаза велики =)

----------


## Andrew

Не смешно...я серьезно

----------


## olesjka

кофе значит... раньше верили, что кофеин вызывает галлюцинации, значит не зря. а девочка тебе кого-то напоминала? нигде ее не видел?

----------


## Andrew

напоминала? нигде ее не видел?

Какая то бледная девочка....никого не напоминала.....было страшно...Да мне и ща страшно...
Значит кофе вызывает глюки...ффуууу..мне стало легче после этой инфы...

----------


## olesjka

*Andrew*
слушай а у тебя какая цель то была? вот этого всего? уйти? 
интересно, а ты благодарен этой девочке? 
И еще интересно а в чем она одета была?

----------


## Andrew

слушай а у тебя какая цель то была? вот этого всего? уйти? 

Ну а с какой ещё целью, я бы решил бы так пить кофе? :shock: 


интересно, а ты благодарен этой девочке? 

Нет не благодарен...Я благодарен Битлам и ихней музыке которая меня немного вбодрила, иначе я бы с ума сошел бы....


И еще интересно а в чем она одета была?

Я запомнил только лицо...И вообще не надо мне больше напоминать девочку, иначе я никогда не лягу спать

Вот щас Мэрилин Монро слушаю...нервы успокаиваю....чтоб хоть как то вырубиться...

----------


## another lunatic

> Я уже полностью сходя с ума посмотрел назад, за кресло компа...на моей кровати сидела ОНА... 
> Я закрыл глаза....И начал молиться....я пообещал больше никогда не пить кофе....никогда!


 Это был обычный кофейный трип. Ты думаешь почему многие люди так любят кофе? Им тоже очень даже нравятся встречи с маленькими красноглазыми девочками.

В будущем, если появится желание, можешь так же попробовать отравиться:

1. Чаем
2. Горохом
3. Колой
4. Борщом
5. Луком

Есть еще один отличный метод - бифшекс с кровью. Известно несколько случаев, когда люди от них умирали. Просто делаешь много-много бифштексов, а потом быстро ешь их, выкрикивая всякие скороговорки и пословицы, пока не подавишся.

А вообще, дружище, так к делу не подходят. Несерьезно это. Не стоит заниматься такими глупостями. Это чревато плохими последствиями.

----------


## нетуменяника

Фильм "Звонок" давно смотрел?

А способ дурацкий ппц просто...нет слов.

----------


## Psalm69

ух ты, прикольно)

----------


## vi

> Где-то прочитал, что если выпить 100 чашек крепкого кофе, то умрешь....сердце не выдержит нагрузки...


 Это же не меньше 10 литров -- большое ведро. Раза в 4 больше максимальной ёмкости желудка. О чём ты вообще думал? (если это не шутка)

----------


## rezzo

Мда, я вот тоже вчера начитался тем на вашем форуме, так пол ночи заснуть не мог. Все перед глазами стоял аватар девушки из этой темы - http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtop...er=asc&start=0 

Просто жуть, неужели ее больше нет с нами?((

----------


## нетуменяника

*rezzo*
 Ты очень впечатлительный. Со временем привыкнешь)

----------


## Mimi

смеялась до слез на ответ another_lunatic!!

=)))) +)))

----------


## kesi

> Это же не меньше 10 литров -- большое ведро. Раза в 4 больше максимальной ёмкости желудка. О чём ты вообще думал? (если это не шутка)


 в принципе можно обойтись и меньшим количеством воды, чтобы уменьшить объем жидкости, но тогда придется давиться этим кофе неподецки...

----------


## Tree

А прав был БУДДА:


> Не прощаюсь, скорей до скорого  От нас так просто не уходят


 Andrew,ты романы фантастические писать не пробовал или это новый метод борьбы с мировым суицидом...
Кончай дурью маятся.

----------


## Stas

*Tree*
Полегче, мы ведь не можем узнать правды, так что лучше не рисковать и не создавать несправедливости.

----------


## ~Broken Love~

я тоф смеялась... :Smile: ))))))

----------


## danisa

мда) бесы очень часто являются суицидникам) так что это почти норма

Моя мама  в реанимации видела женщину в черном, прикиньте ты пивязанная вся в тубках не пошевелиться нифига и тут стоит рядом с тобой нечто и смотрит на тебя, и ждет когда ты сдохнешь.

Знакомый который был ярым отицателем Бога и постоянно спорил со всеми доказывая что Бога нет, дождался, однажды после такого очередного разговора  к нему в хату вечером, когда он телек смотрел, зашел человек в черном с красными глазами(!) и сказал я за тобой, мол пошли и стоит.(знакомый был трезв) А он выскочил из квартиры и несколько дней боялся зайти, и больше никогда такие разговоры не вел.

Вот только не надо грить что это байки! Можно подумать этим немолодым уже людям охота выдумывать всякую фигню прекрасно зная что их посчитают за психов? Это всё бесы.

----------


## Психоделика

> Вот только не надо грить что это байки! Можно подумать этим немолодым уже людям охота выдумывать всякую фигню прекрасно зная что их посчитают за психов? Это всё бесы.


 и могут приходить не тока бесы но также розовые слонята и хвостатые крУжки :lol: 
какие бесы? о чем вы? это просто искажение сознания вот и все. сбой в работе мозга, систему глючит и она показывает енверное изображение трансформируемое из сознания

----------


## U.F.O.

Я тоже хачу коффэ, севодня же обопьюс) надеюс афтар не шутил...)

----------


## darkzavulon

Я тоже хочу на бесов посмотреть!ХD
Это делается с помощью конопли =)
хотите смотреть на бесов-займитесь сатанизмом. Может даже самого Люцифера получится вызвать...

----------


## Психоделика

> хотите смотреть на бесов-займитесь сатанизмом. Может даже самого Люцифера получится вызвать...


 аха, тока перед этим не забудьте обкуриться че-нить  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hrono

Когда читала, было интересно, перейдя к части с девочкой, мне стало жутко и, представив её... так тоскливо... Не знаю, мне кажется, она олицетворяла собой смерть (возможно) - сто пудово, этот образ связан с чем-то глубоко застрявшем в твоей голове. В этом ничего плохого и страшного нет, а если ты боишься, то боишься только себя.
- Ты хочешь быть таким, как я?..
- Прости...

----------


## Olmeka

Прочитав все это, со страхом начала частенько оборачиваться назад....))а то за моей спиной еще вся комната!

----------


## Денис Л.

Чето подобное я видел в какомто фильме мне кажется. а вобще рассказ какойто жутковатый особенно когда один в комнате остаюсь ночью особено и когда вспоминаю про рассказ както жутковато становится назад даже оглядываюсь может у меня параноя или ещё ченить? Вобще я впечатлительный очень нельзя мне такую хрень читать и ещё когда лики смерти тока скачал в локалке хотя и знал что это такое но из любопытства посмотрел всетаки потом ещё месяц ходил как зобми(сори за офтоп)

----------


## Dick

*Andrew*



> я уже решил этой "девочке" врезать.


   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Не на самом деле все очень серьезно,я б наверно тоже обосрался,малая с красными глазами,ЧЕБРЕЦ!!!И при том в моей квартире,без всякого на то,моего дозвола.Отсюда граждане делаем вывод,никогда не пейте кофе)))



> И вот даже не знаюю....как я теперь спать лягу...


 У меня тоже такое бывает,к примеру:когда ложусь,выключаю свет,поворачиваюсь к стенке и кажется(особенно после какого-нить ужастика),что за спиной,кто-то стоит,сознание рисует черный силует с красными,горящими глазами,молниеносно поворачиваюсь,сканирую комнату,ни кого,выбиваю из головы эту дурь и приспокойно погружаюсь в сон.Рассказываю основной метод избавления,даже два!1)Заведи себе нормальную,живую,девчонку и не так страшно будет.Ну во всяком случае,с классной девчонкой не до девочек,согласись :wink: 
2)Главное не верить в это,то что начал молиться,молодец.Когда чего-то жаждешь увидеть,то сознание тебе в этом помогает,я не говорю,что девочка плод твоего воображения,просто ты очень захотел и увидел ее,подобное с миражами. :wink: 
А вот прикол был-бы если в она на форуме тебе ответила.ШУТКА!

----------


## Dick

*olesjka*



> И еще интересно а в чем она одета была?


 Ты что извращенка?

----------


## Dick

*danisa*
Да,возможно ты прав

----------


## Dick

*Olmeka*



> Прочитав все это, со страхом начала частенько оборачиваться назад....))а то за моей спиной еще вся комната!


 +1   :Big Grin:  
Но уже через 15 мин. попустило

----------


## Ёжик

Мда, кому-то девочки приходят, а кому-то ангелы  :twisted:

----------


## Dick

Ёжик



> Мда, кому-то девочки приходят, а кому-то ангелы  :twisted:


 А кто сказал,что он попадет к ангелам?Таких туда не пускают))))

----------


## Roman

Точно звонок--маленькая дохлая девочка.(может живая?)




> Если честно....я уже решил этой "девочке" врезать...Но открыв глаза....я никого не увидел....


 Сразу надо было бить! Сразу!

----------


## Black Angel

жесть, никогда не буду убиваться с помощью кофе

----------


## [underlover]

конечно, это всё хорошо, но я после 5й кружки начну блевать, простите))).

----------


## Emotion

Andrew, еще можно попробовать сьесть очень много пирожков с повидлом запивая чаем, может и не умрешь, зато тебе будет очень плохо и ты всегда сможешь описать свои ощущения на этом сайте, ведь это так увлекательно, людям всегда будет интересно почитать про твои попытки отравиться. Как вариант можешь наглотаться зубной пасты :Wink:

----------


## Dobrochan

вообще лучший вариант это выпить чернила из принтера. заодно и поколбасит перед смертью

----------


## Мони

> Если честно....я уже решил этой "девочке" врезать...Но открыв глаза....я никого не увидел....


 скажи честно, как ты относишься к Сюткину? у меня были мохожие мысли когда я перепил кофе.

----------


## Anon69

лучше всего отровиться качественным английским чаем в английском ресторане, если твоя фамилия литвиненко. а так пей в россии просроченное пиво и стеклоочистителем запивай.

----------


## Adam Selen

мне страшно. вчера я выпил 20 кружек кофе, когда качал гнома, и сегодня ночью мне стали сниться сны про странных невообразимых существ, в снах так же был бородатый злой человек в очках... я думал что это реальность и мне конец, и просыпался в холодном поту... автор, сталкивался ли ты с таким.?

----------


## Jack33

иногда, у меня ощущения что я дома не одна. хотя дома никого из материальных, так скажем, нет...я часто не выхожу из комнаты, когда дома никого нет. даже если хочу пить или в туалет..я терплю....
сейчас прочитав это все , я сижу и боюсь. во время моих суицидальных попыток никакого ощущения чего-то потустороннего не было...ощущение пустоты еще больше захватывало...
очень жестоко...очень..и очень страшно...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Это страшно... сам видел, но правда женщину и всего долю секунды, но прямо перед собой, в сантиметрах 3-х от себя...её неестественно бледное лицо и неестественно большие красные глаза. Потом, когда я вскочил с места, я увидел, что это всего лишь штаны, которые с остальными тряпками свалены в кучу на стуле, который был вплотную подвинут к кровати. Ныне я сжёг эти штаны. До этого я видел её в снах и это было ещё страшнее. Очень сильно билось сердце, я не мог проснуться, а даже когда просыпался(открывал глаза) то практически не мог пошевелиться. Любое движение давалось с трудом и проходило очень медленно. Всё это сопровождалось шумом в голове и ощущением, что возле меня кто-то стоит. В общем, сам сон зачастую был безобиднее этого состояния. Очень многие фильмы ужасов всегда были толчком к этому состоянию, но сам фильм особых эмоций не вызывал, не пугал, но потом... воображение играло сильно. И даже не нужно было идти домой и выключать свет. Ощущение тревоги, какие-то галлюцинации(шли долю-секунды) были и на улице, и в людных местах. Хотя почему были? Сейчас так же, я просто давно фильмы не смотрел и перед сном стараюсь ни о чём не думать. Хотя и сейчас, как выключу свет и начну смотреть по сторонам, то воображение рисует различные образы... искажает действительность.

----------


## Хвост

У меня знакомая бывшая трамадолом и таким прочим увлекалась, к ней какие только девочки не приходили.

----------


## Дима_

Да, когда кажется, что смерть близко, начинаешь размышлять и как то умирать не очень хочется. Хотя до этого хотелось.
По моему лучше быстрая смерть, а не медленная. При быстрой не передумаешь, а при медленной можно "метаться" между жизнью и смертью, и здоровье попортить. И потом ни жизни нормальонй не будет, и не убился. По середине застрял.

----------

